# Bargain Book Finds (October 2012) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the September 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$2.99 for the month of October.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Soulless by Gail Carriger - $1.99, first book in the Parasol Protectorate series. I've read the whole series and loved it.



The Killing Moon by N.K. Jemisin - $1.99



For all of the Kristen Ashley fans out there, Lady Luck is on sale for $1.99



The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova - $2.99


----------



## Ivan Katarsky (Jun 30, 2012)

Good Lust Charm with a Chill Technique by Sebastian Briglia - $2.99, first book in the New Wave and the Art of Heroin Maintenance series. According to the author's website, the second one is coming out soon.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Child Thief by Brom is only $1.99 right now! It's been on my wish list for a long time but it is usually in the $16 to $20 price range, so this is a great deal!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Wicked by Gregory Maguire is only $2.99, and it comes with bonus content.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_A Prayer for Owen Meany_ by John Irving $2.99
_The Story of Edgar Sawtelle_ by David Wroblewski $2.99
_The Greatest Knight_ by Elizabeth Chadwick 99 cents
_The Archer's Tale_ by Bernard Cornwell $3.79
And the first 3 from Tasha Alexander's Lady Emily series at $1.99 each

   


N


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Hugh Howey's Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool Books 1 - 5) is only $1.99 today!


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

When It Happens to You: A Novel in Stories was my favorite read of last month and is now on sale for $3.99 Kindle


----------



## redhedbookworm (Oct 9, 2012)

The Vampire Wardens and Werewolf Society box set by Lisa Renee Jones with 5 stories is on sale for $1.99 -normally $4.99. Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Wardens-Werewolf-Society-ebook/dp/B008XOWVVG/ref=pdsimkstore_3 + Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-vampire-wardens-and-werewolf-society-5-story-box-set-lisa-renee-jones/1113138947?ean=2940015555806


----------



## Chryse (Oct 4, 2010)

Amador Lockdown


Love this novella. It's somewhat like a collection of ghost stories interlinked by one overriding story...and it's only $0.99


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Now at $2.99


----------



## Chryse (Oct 4, 2010)

Windswept Hearts by Robynn Gabel is another great, bargain read. It's a traditional romance where a city girl and a country boy collide. A real steal for $1.49 on Kindle, too.

Windswept Hearts​​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter

$2.99 today. . . not sure how long it'll last.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Prague Cemetery, by Umberto Eco, $2.97 at this posting.

Eco definitely gets a mixed reception, but this might be worth risking three bucks. It is said to be "optimized for large screens", not sure what that means for a work of fiction. And the reviews are definitely mixed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Super Freakonomics, by Steven D. Levitt, $3.99 at this posting


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The most exciting bargain book ever! I love Chet and Bernie! It is Dog On It by Spencer Quinn   

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Chet-Bernie-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B001SR66K2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351050475&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+gone+it


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

These are not new books from Debbie Macomber but if you haven't read them before, they are good bargains.
 $1.51

 $1.47


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Mind Over Monsters - UF - $1.99 until 10/31


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Beauty and the Werewolf by Mercedes Lackey
This is one of her 500 Kingdoms books so it's a twist on a well-known fairy tale. $2.92 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$3.99 if you can tear yourself away from watching the storm

The Final Days of Jesus: The Archaeological Evidence
Shimon Gibson


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.84 for a Tony Hillerman novel!

Sacred Clowns
By Tony Hillerman


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

New Robert Silverberg (Sci-fi Grand Master) novel is .99c for 3 days

"
Dear Readers,

As promised, Robert Silverberg's new book (Stellar Guild Team Up with Alvaro Zinos-Amaro) is for sale on Amazon for three days only. You can get it for only 99 Cents (the first time ever a new book by Silverberg is being offered for 99 cents)

When the Blue Shift Comes is an old fashioned science fiction adventure dealing with the destruction of the Earth where immortals now live in perpetual comfort."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the November 2012 Bargain Book thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131645.0.html

Betsy


----------

